# Have you seen The Wurzels?



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

no, they are not lost but just wondered if you have seen them live or not? do you like the Wurzels? have you head of The Wurzels? Post! Post!I once woke up with an enormous hangover with their autographs down my arm.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> no, they are not lost but just wondered if you have seen them live or not? do you like the Wurzels? have you head of The Wurzels? Post! Post!I once woke up with an enormous hangover with their autographs down my arm.



It's a well known fact that the Wurzels are welsh agent provocateurs trying to make us country folk look brainless and stupid. 

At least they admit we've got brand new combine harvesters, but that's poor compensation for the racial sterotyping, and is clearly just a smokescreen to stop us seeing through to their blatantly conniving Welsh underbelly.


----------



## Iam (Apr 10, 2006)

They went thattaway!

*points*

...









*wonders if he may have missed the point*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> It's a well known fact that the Wurzels are welsh agent provocateurs trying to make us country folk look brainless and stupid.
> 
> At least they admit we've got brand new combine harvesters, but that's poor compensation for the racial sterotyping, and is clearly just a smokescreen to stop us seeing through to their blatantly conniving Welsh underbelly.


One of my poll options was 'Wales smells' but it did not come up  me being an idiot..or something more sinister? The editor has taffic tendancies...David Icke once went to Wales....An anagram of Wales is 'lawes'.


----------



## Iam (Apr 10, 2006)

Or "slawe"


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 10, 2006)

I almost saw them once.  (or twice)


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't think I've ever seen 'em live.  (-Well, I've got no memory of it, anyway...    )

It soon struck me upon first moving to Bristol that some people genuinely do love The Wurzels without the slightest hint of irony whatsoever.    

Conversely, would it be fair to say that those in other parts of the country can only ever appreciate The Wurzels in a sort of ironic way?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> ...taffic tendancies...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever seen 'em live.  (-Well, I've got no memory of it, anyway...  : )
> 
> It soon struck me upon first moving to Bristol that some people genuinely do love The Wurzels without the slightest hint of irony whatsoever.
> 
> Conversely, would it be fair to say that those in other parts of the country can only ever appreciate The Wurzels in a sort of ironic way?


i watched them at Paulton Rugby club and there were all ages and classes united as one great glowing mass of humanity  it was like the falling of the  Berlin Wall if elderly redcheeked men in breeches had done it. There were wurzels neckerchiefs for sale


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd like to see them one day, although, I haven't seen them yet


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

but do they really have combine harvesters i wonder? I think i smell a scam...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> but do they really have combine harvesters i wonder? I think i smell a scam...



they said they'll give you the key, so why not call their bluff?

Tbh, it's going to be a rusty scrap heap of a combine harvester 30 odd years down the line, so the scam might be if they *do* now give you the key.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> but do they really have combine harvesters i wonder? I think i smell a scam...


Would they still give us the key if we had been drinking cider i wonder? That would be dangerous and foolhardy of them and condoning drink-driving-a real scourge of the Mendips


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> but do they really have combine harvesters i wonder? I think i smell a scam...


that's how they get to all their gigs apparently.


----------



## JLN88 (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> that's how they get to all their gigs apparently.



and also how they get rid of their naysayers...


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> and also how they get rid of their naysayers...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> that's how they get to all their gigs apparently.



How many people can you offer the keys of one combine harvester to before the ruse falls flat. I'm surprised we still listen to their overdone combine charms.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> How many people can you offer the keys of one combine harvester to before the ruse falls flat. I'm surprised we still listen to their overdone combine charms.


I'll ask 'em next time I see them...  and harshly admonish them as well!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 10, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> I'll ask 'em next time I see them...  and harshly admonish them as well!



This time nick the keys and don't give them back.

Their well overdue for a joyride.

Let's get drunk and burn it on an abandoned strip of wasteland.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Let's get drunk and burn it on an abandoned strip of wasteland.


a chance to relive my Bristol youth!


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever seen 'em live.  (-Well, I've got no memory of it, anyway...    )



Ashton Court about 7-8 years ago?


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Ashton Court about 7-8 years ago?



Again, I would've been there, but I can't remember much about it...    

If it was '98, I would've been too busy watching Spiritualized and/or Portishead.


----------



## JTG (Apr 10, 2006)

They played Ashton Court in 1996 I think, same year Skunk Anansie played.

I think they're hysterical, not in an ironic way either, their lyrics are actually very knowing.

Anyone coming to see them on Thursday at the Bierkeller?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Apr 10, 2006)

I knew a bloke who used to go up Ashton Gate and support the away team because they sometimes had the Wurzels on at half-time.


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 10, 2006)

I think I may have seen them once, in Pill.

I like them _ironically._


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 10, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I think they're hysterical, not in an ironic way either, their lyrics are actually very knowing.



_See?_ You speak of a genuine non-ironic love for The Wurzels.  

The kind of love that only a local can have for 'em.


----------



## madzone (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd love to see the Wurzels and I'm not local, I'm from Cornwall


----------

